# Had RAI on Wednesday



## 911* (May 25, 2007)

Hi Guys & Gals,  
Just thought I'd let you know how I was doing after having RAI last Wednesday in case anyone out there is considering it and unsure how it will be.
I had to go into an isolation room and take the RAI pill (it's tiny) direct from a lead canister. I was not allowed to touch the pill! i left the hospital feeling fine and armed with all my isolation instructions and a letter that I have to carry for 3 months. The letter is to advise the authorities of my treatment should there be any anti-terrorist squads checking for radioactivity at main train/bus stations and airports!!!!  
I continued to feel ok (apart from my existing symptoms) for the rest of the day. I awoke on Thursday with a raging sore throat, increased neck pain, increased lethargy. These feelings continued until yesterday when I actually started to feel a bit more human again. I still have most of my previous symptoms but they seem less severe (whether that's psychological or not I don't know). On the down side, yesterday and today I have been suffering with terrible earache and a sharp stabbing pain in my eye and chronic headaches.  
I have been very lucky. I went to my GP about 6 weeks ago with my symptoms. I had a blood test and got the results a week later which showed I had hyperthyroidism. Two weeks later I saw an endo and had the RAI a week later. Now, I had no other tests other than that first blood test but my endo advised the RAI. I have no idea of the cause of my hyper (and my endo did not discuss this with me) but decided that regardless of the cause the RAI would and should sort it. I didn't want to spend years trying to get the meds right and continue feeling like c**p for all that time. I don't know, and probably won't know for some time if the RAI has worked or if it was the right choice but for now I'm feeling pretty positive. 
If any of you have had RAI and know what comes next I would appreciate some feedback. I will continue to keep you posted on my progress.
Keep well, stay happy
x


----------



## Tamara07 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

I just signed up for this forum. I read your message and it looks like you posted a month ago so I hope your still on this site. I have been diagnosed a few weeks ago in May 2007. I have hyperthyroidism and they say it's mild, but 2 endo's still suggest RAI as only treatment. I don't like pills and don't think their healthy as I am a nursing student. I am 35 years old and have no kids and would love to have at least one.  I have been feeling horrible for a while now and was happy to have a reason behind my ill health. I have read alot on the internet and don't know which way to go. Could you let me know how your treatment has gone so far after RAI? Did you gain weight? I am going to have to make a decision come June 21. Thanks so much, Tamara


----------



## 911* (May 25, 2007)

Hi,
I can understand your concerns about having RAI including how it might affect your chances of having a child. From everything I've read I understand that as long as you leave it at least 6 months after having RAI, there is no reason why you can't get pregnant. Also there seems to be no reported cases of problems during pregnancy or of any harm being done to the foetus. Having said that; I am not a medical professional and would advise you to seek further advise from your endo or GP. Ever since being diagnosed I have spent hours and hours researching hyperthyoidism, its causes and treatments because I feel that my endo left me in the dark as to the cause of my hyper. I chose RAI simply because it seemed the most efficient and convienient way to rid myself of the terrible symptoms I have been experiencing - only time will tell???!!!!
It has been a week since RAI and having lost over a stone in weight prior to treatment (in 4 weeks) I have not seen any dramatic weight gain but I think it is too early to tell if I will put on weight. Any noticeable changes seem to occur within 6 weeks and 3 months of having treatment. In the meantime I have put myself on a strict diet to try and combat any possible weight gain. I am unable to take exercise at the moment so a healthy, well balanced, fat free diet is important.
I hope this has been of some help to you. It is a confusing, worrying time and we all need all the help we can get.
Good luck with your decision making and I will keep you posted on my progress.
911*


----------

